# Time stretch vst plugins?



## Resoded

I was wondering, are there any decent time stretch plugins that can be added to any audio and stretch in real time? Can't seem to find any after some searching. Any recommendations?


----------



## TGV

Don't know what you're looking for, but Paraphrasis is, simple, clean, nice and free. It can even reverse sounds for those riser effects.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers

IMO Ableton is still the best thing for this, of course if you do not have it its a big investment.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

There are lots of them, and it's even built into some sequencers, but what are you stretching? Full mixes, loops, etc.?


----------



## tonecarver

If you are stretching sample files (wav, aiff) and on Windows, you might give this a try .. it's a freebie: http://tonecarver.wordpress.com/tcstretch/


----------



## Resoded

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll look into them.

Well, what I want is to be able to add the plugin not to a wav file or an audio track, but instead to a kontakt stereo output. So I can just play a regular kontakt instrument just as normal but stretch it in real time.


----------



## Scrianinoff

Perhaps you can use Kontakt's own Time Machine Pro. Some devs already use it, like 8dio and Spitfire, for example the Time Machine patches in Albion III Iceni make excellent use of it. I don't know whether you can easily use it for every dev's instrument when it's not implemented by default. However it doesn't appear to be difficult, judging from this for example: http://www.kontakttutorials.com/kontakt ... chine-pro/

And here's even a youtube video by one of our fellow forum members: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F4cAL178BI


----------



## Resoded

Kontakts time machine is a good idea but it doesn't work with everything though, some patches are locked for editing.


----------



## cc64

Hej Erik,

how about this?

http://www.timefreezer.net

HTH

Claude


----------



## Resoded

Now we're talking! Thanks Claude, this seems like exactly what I want.  So what do you think of it, does it work well?


----------



## cc64

Honestly,

i had tried it like 4 or 5 years ago, Troels really liked this plug and recommended it often. But i don't own it.

Glad if it eventually turns out good for you!

Claude


----------



## stixman

https://products.zplane.de/elastique-pitch


----------



## Ah_dziz

Dblue stretch. It's a free triggerable granular buffer effect. Not really realistic. Spectrumworx has an fft based stretcher/freezer module. Reaktor can make many things along these lines quite simply. Melda Production's granulator is great as well. Pretty much any granular delay that has modulation should be able to accomplish this pretty easily. 

JJ


----------



## FarleyCZ

Also, in my experiences, granular delays create somhow more interesting effect. 
Time stretching is problematic to do realtime as the constant you're changing is ... well ... the time. Imho by far the best time-stretcher out there is PaulStretch. Not realtime by any means though.


----------



## Resoded

Thanks for the suggestions. Hmm the timefreezer don't allow for trial versions unfortunately. 

This granular delay thing sounds interesting, I couldn't finds the melda granulator though. Any more suggestions on good granular delays?


----------



## FarleyCZ

SaltyGrain might be a good choice. It used to be free plug called KTGranulator. Nothing changed function-wise, just a skin. I think the free version is stil Googleable, only 32bit though.


----------



## Kardon

Once again not quite what the OP was looking for, but the two time stretch tools I've had amazing results with are the aforementioned *PaulStretch*, and *HourGlass *by Xenakios. Both are free. HourGlass (Win/Mac) is granular processor that can do some remarkable things. I used it to do a mockup-by-ear of a piece by doing "freeze frames" of some rather dense orchestral passages. You can slowly scroll though the music waveform playing, say, a .5 second or less grain which creates a nice "loop" of the sound at that point. Great for identifying notes, chords, and instruments, and lots of fun. I was inspired by the MOTU MachFive video demo where they did the same thing with some Star Wars music. They use IRCAM tech, but I didn't have $500 for MachFive, so free was better. Xenakios also has a Reaper Extension which does envelope-based time stretch/pitch bending very nicely, but just on audio tracks, not VST outputs.

Paul's Extreme Sound Stretch
http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/

Xenakios HourGlass, granulation/texturizer software
http://xenakios.wordpress.com/
http://xenakios.wordpress.com/downloads/


----------



## Resoded

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out.


----------



## SynComp8

Resoded said:


> I was wondering, are there any decent time stretch plugins that can be added to any audio and stretch in real time? Can't seem to find any after some searching. Any recommendations?




There are several free stretch VSTs. Some are too extreme for my needs and are more designed for electronica or something. I use this occasionally, as it doesn't stretch in multiples of 100% : 

tcStretch 

If you want that 100,000 times stretch, then this: 

STRETCHA 

And if you use 64 bit Sonar on a MAC, then maybe this: Paraphrasis by Virtual Analogy 

You'll have to Google them as this site doesn't like links.. Should be able to get them off the KVR website, which is devoted to VSTs.


----------



## Jackles

For those still searching for a nice time stretch tool, I just discovered what Audacity was capable of. The Tempo Track feature is really impressive for slow down effects (something I had a very hard time to do properly).

And for very interesting long textured sounds, (as mentioned above) Paulstretch is incredible. From a single piano note, you can easily create a 30 minutes long progressively evolving sound. 
But it doesn't do such a good job on regular slow down. It feels like it embeds a kind of reverb into the slowed down sound (witch is great for long atmospheric pads).

For simple and realistic slow down (with no metallic like sound), I find that the "élastique Pro -Tape" algorithm (included at least in Cubase 7.5) is the best I've tested so far.


----------



## SynComp8

I like Audacity and it is my defacto external audio editor. Great program. The only problem I had using it to 'stretch to fit', (for example, if I changed the tempo in my DAW) was that it never ever seemed to be precise. Not a problem for an occasional sound, or a triggered drum or whatever, but an issue if you adjust a long clip which had to stay in time.

I've finally given up on Sonar, which I liked for the most part, and went back to Reaper, which not only automatically adjusts all the audio and midi clips if you change the song's tempo, but also has a brilliant stretch mechanism built in for adjusting any particular portions of any clip, as well as a Melodyne style pitch shifter. Life is much simpler...and all for $60. What a deal.


----------

